
Cola – combined lambda/object architecture - gjvc
http://piumarta.com/software/cola/
======
gjvc
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COLA_(software_architecture)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COLA_\(software_architecture\))

